# The Shrimp bowl omen ~~Moss Bowl~~



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

nice game plan, thatll be a large bowl but i dont think the amazon sword will work out they get huge. I would think the dhg would be the foreground plant? cryptos or larger java ferns maybe instead of the sword? Cant wait to see the flix when you get it going.


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

Amazon swords grow to be more than 2 feet tall and a couple feet wide... don't think that will fit in your bowl unless you plan on a 40G bowl or something. How about one bunch of blyxa japonica as the background? For the foreground.... could be some staurogyne repens or could do DHG 'belem' or HC or marsilea minuta... just some ideas. I'm about to start a shrimp bowl as well and will piggyback on your thread for ideas!

For floaters, you might want to consider red root floaters, frogbit, or mini water lettuce. Duckweed is also a consideration but can get messy.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

what they said.. 

the only thing i can think of is that white sand may make your shrimp not color up very well, they usually get darker/brighter colors on dark substrate as they try to blend in, on white substrate they would do the opposite.. may not make much of a difference though to care. just a thought ^^


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info everyone I probably will go for something darker cause I dont want the tank to seem too light anyways. I will be posting pics In about an hour. Also I didn't think they got that big o.o maybe im thinking of a dwarf species? 

VeeSe we are learning this together  But I will try to not screw up to save you trouble in the long run 

Also i'll probably be buying plants in the swap n shop section cause one LFS Near me is un-reliable and the other specializes in Marine only(which normally benefits me ). Everyone on this forum seems trustworthy and reliable, so I'm sure their plants will be much higher quality and a lot more cared for :angel:


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Man i got to work on uploading pics now (turns out i can upload it instead of trying to find the dang URL whew)  but after an hour or so of struggle here it is. The glass box is were my shrimp bowl will be. I think i might also use that glass box some day just for growing and propagating plants. Oh well we'll see.


----------



## calebkraft (Jan 3, 2012)

try uploading to imgur.com 

the picture you tried to post is on your local hard drive. Unfortunately this forum doesn't really work like that. If you put your picture on imgur.com then copy/paste the address in the same place you did before, it will work. send me a PM if you need better directions.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

calebkraft said:


> try uploading to imgur.com
> 
> the picture you tried to post is on your local hard drive. Unfortunately this forum doesn't really work like that. If you put your picture on imgur.com then copy/paste the address in the same place you did before, it will work. send me a PM if you need better directions.


i figured it out i just uploaded it (didn't see the button to do that). but thanks for the help


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

K. Based on the Info people gave here is my new plan for the plants

Plants:
-blyxa japonica
-staurogyne repens
-DHG (belem or regular i don't know the difference)
-HC
-red floaters
-java moss

is this too much?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

sounds like a bit too many.
i would do this:

Blyxa
DHG
red floaters
moss on DW

basically i just dropped the two plants that would serve the same function of being the foreground. (you might choose the background to be planted in the middle of the bowl and then the foreground be around that main plant)
you can easily interchange the three: DHG, HC, and staurogyne.
in fact this might be interesting:
Blyxa background
DHG midground with the DW+moss
HC at the very front of the bowl, in front of the DHG.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I thought the title said "shrimp bowl ramen" at first:tongue:


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

xenxes said:


> I thought the title said "shrimp bowl ramen" at first:tongue:


Lol no. I'm not gonna make shrimp noodles. That'll be cruel ....but tasty:flick:

Thanks for letting me know newman. I thought it was too much as well so I think I'll go with your last idea. The hardest part is where to get some driftwood 
:/


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

newman were exactly would the backround be? lol its so confusing on a rounded glass bowl like this.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

it depends on what you want to do. you can treat it like a normal tank and make one side (choose a back side) and plant only tall plants there to to make that your background. or you can try to make a 3-D bowl and plant the tallest/background plants in the center. then plant the rest of the plants - shorter ones, around the tall ones, in a circular pattern to conform to a circular bowl... get what i am saying?


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

yep thats what i was thinking exactly you got me confused cause i think you said the foreground would go in mid. But i figured it out now thanks  and if your selling moss i might be interested. I'm buying the stuff i need for the bowl tomorrow (hopefully). wait...maybe i should hold off on moss till after i do a dry start. I'm guessing dry start is more for rooted plants.:icon_redf


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Wait, is your bowl that glass cube in the pic? Where did you get it? 

I prefer straight surfaces over bowls, easier to view w/o distortion.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

No I am not using it instead of bowl I'm thinking of using it for just hold some moss. And I think I got this at a gardening store cause it was originally meant for putting bulb plants in there.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

I found a compact fluorescent 6500k daylight bulb at petc and I was wondering if that would work for this nano bowl? I'm tempted to but it cause I am not sure where to find a 5000k cfl bulb. Also would just regular black aquarium sand work for the top soil? My local hardware store dosen't have playsand(and someone recommended on this forum that darker sand was better to bring out the colors of the shrimp). I will be buying all the stuff I need for the bowl tomorrow so if anyone has any of the plants I previously decided to go with please pm me.


----------



## mdreher (Jul 31, 2011)

Subscribed - looking forward to seeing this come along. Hopefully I won't be far behind you I (fingers crossed). What is DHG...i'm still trying to learn all the plants. If you like Java fern you may be able to use Windelov Java fern. I don't think it gets nearly as big and it's pretty easy. Are you going to dry start?


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

yes I'm going to dry start, DHG stands for dwarf hair grass and I don't think I'll have any space left for java fern  Hope your gonna start a forum topic too I'd look forward to seeing your progress


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

K, i have finally gathered all i need to get started. Here are the prices and where i found them.

ACE HardWare Store - 6500k 10watt daylight bulb:$7.99 and Miracle Gro Organic Potting Soil:$8.49 Total: $17.65

Petco - Aquarium Sand (black):$4.99 Total:$5.35

Micheal's(crafting store in MN) - 12" Dia. Glass Bowl: $17.99 Total:$18.20

Here are the pics:
I am Currently Soaking the Bowl in Vinegar water and will post pics on the final setup soon!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

looks like one of my bowls.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Newman said:


> looks like one of my bowls.


 I think the bowl has sat for a decent time. Time to start her up  pics incoming soon!


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

What we've all been waiting for! (or at least me ) Here is my set up process.
I'm really liking the lighting (^_^)


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome!! good plans so far. IMO, you can never have enough plants (especially with shrimp).


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Well a lot of them are carpet plants  which is normally my fav. kind of plant. Luckily almost everything(plants and DW) i am finding at the swap n' shop, this forum has been treating me well today


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

ok, now wet that substrate until its moist and you see water on the edges of where substrate meets glass. there shouldn't really be any puddles on the substrate but a few wont do any harm. then carefully plant your plants w/o stirring up the bottom layer. then if you are doing the dry start, just mist them well and cover with plastic wrap. then continue misting for two days or until the plants stay consistently wet (dont let them dry out).


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Still can't decide on weather or not to do dry start :/ I feel like it would ruin some of the purpose but thinking about 1-2 years also sucks :icon_conf


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

how is it going to ruin the purpose? you can't stand having a bowl w/o water for 2 months or so? it may even take less time depending on how you do things and how healthy the plants are to begin with...


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Gah! I'm so confused! >.< I'll just buy the taiwan moss and blyxa from the guy near the end of the dry start i guess.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

yes that can work.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Can I have DW in it during the dry start (I'm assuming I can).


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

i dont see why not. you can even tie moss to it during the dry start if you can get the moss easily. if not then just get it with blyxa later if more convenient.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

well i can barley afford 1 of the 5 orders i have pending atm ;P so i think waiting on one will work well


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Here are some plans I have been tinkering with.... I get really bored in school  i swear an ape could figure out Algebra 2 :/ Anyway here it is 
First pic is my plans for the layout of the bowl (i have labeled the little circles but you can't see them in pics). The other 2 is more or less what I'm going to do once i get to the point where i need to sell bits and pieces and some shrimp  I had some really cool RAOK ideasthis is copied word by word)
-(3-5 frags)Frag Friday free frags for anyone (every 1st Friday of every 2 months)
-Micro Mondays free Micro-Organism Bundles (every 2nd monday of every 2 months) 
-Shrimp Bowl Sunday! free Plant clippings (every last Sunday of every 2 months)
-Shrimping Saturday free cherries (every 3 weeks).
These are just neat little ideas I cam up with to Contribute back to the awesome people of this forum 
Oh and the Very last pic is the layout of what I'll probably do for the Shrimp Bowl ( Trying to be more organized with pets as New Year Resolution). And happy year of the Dragon! better go out and buy d'em chinchillas and dragon fish!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

haha, thats funny. the RAOK things sound interesting. also sounds like you have a lot of tanks. i had/am still having the same issue lol. I have my 3 bowls, a 1 gal cube, a 3gal reef, and a 40gal FW community.


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

I look forward to this...  good plans


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks  I really enjoy doing this type of planning  In my Aquarium Fish International i was actually re-reading an old issue( I finish them real quickly and have to wait a month for a new one >.<) and saw an article in the way back i never read about Utilitarianism Fishkeeping and had to do with raising and breeding Xiphophorus couchainus(or endangered fish in general this was the one he did). (shown below). I Think when i get the chance I'm gonna do that and then Give them to people who want them on this forum as a RAOK and I'd even pay for shipping! Because all fish deserve a second chance:hihi: :hihi:


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Newman said:


> haha, thats funny. the RAOK things sound interesting. also sounds like you have a lot of tanks. i had/am still having the same issue lol. I have my 3 bowls, a 1 gal cube, a 3gal reef, and a 40gal FW community.


I got 3 the shrimp bowl, the nano lagoon and a 55gal reef tank


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

I am a bit late to the party, but I see newman has gotten here, so you have been getting some good advice. I have seen some of his bowls on here, and they are amazing. He really knows his stuff. As for the black sand, good choice. I am using the same stuff in my 2.5 gallon and the HC loves it. Great for capping soil too (also being done in my 2.5 gallon). As for the bulb, I find I am getting better plant growth out of the 6500-6700K bulbs than anything out there. You can find them at Wal-Mart too in 10watt, 15watt, and 20watt sizes. I would stick with that light setup. Running one of those setups on my 2 gallon hex and don't think I will ever change it. It works too well. For plants, this site is better then them all. Lots of good sellers on here. If you are looking for HC or DHG, shoot me a PM. I may be able to help you out if you can't find anything. I also have a bunch of moss, Christmas, Flame, Peacock, just to name a few. Totally going to follow this to see where it ends up. Good job so far.:icon_smil


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

FisheriesOmen said:


> Thanks  I really enjoy doing this type of planning  In my Aquarium Fish International i was actually re-reading an old issue( I finish them real quickly and have to wait a month for a new one >.<) and saw an article in the way back i never read about Utilitarianism Fishkeeping and had to do with raising and breeding Xiphophorus couchainus(or endangered fish in general this was the one he did). (shown below). I Think when i get the chance I'm gonna do that and then Give them to people who want them on this forum as a RAOK and I'd even pay for shipping! Because all fish deserve a second chance:hihi: :hihi:


It looks like a guppy lol! I need to see a male. Believe it or not, there are NO PICTURES on google images and only 2 or 3 search results... 0.o that is scary. I think RAOK's are awesome. Why throw away/sell to a pet store when you can share the love to caring members. Lol  that's how I think of it.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

cableguy69846 said:


> I am a bit late to the party, but I see newman has gotten here, so you have been getting some good advice. I have seen some of his bowls on here, and they are amazing. He really knows his stuff. As for the black sand, good choice. I am using the same stuff in my 2.5 gallon and the HC loves it. Great for capping soil too (also being done in my 2.5 gallon). As for the bulb, I find I am getting better plant growth out of the 6500-6700K bulbs than anything out there. You can find them at Wal-Mart too in 10watt, 15watt, and 20watt sizes. I would stick with that light setup. Running one of those setups on my 2 gallon hex and don't think I will ever change it. It works too well. For plants, this site is better then them all. Lots of good sellers on here. If you are looking for HC or DHG, shoot me a PM. I may be able to help you out if you can't find anything. I also have a bunch of moss, Christmas, Flame, Peacock, just to name a few. Totally going to follow this to see where it ends up. Good job so far.:icon_smil


Thanks! Glad to know that my risks paid off .(lighting and the top soil). Oh and pm'd  finally found someone with DHG


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Robotponys said:


> It looks like a guppy lol! I need to see a male. Believe it or not, there are NO PICTURES on google images and only 2 or 3 search results... 0.o that is scary. I think RAOK's are awesome. Why throw away/sell to a pet store when you can share the love to caring members. Lol  that's how I think of it.


Ya that fish is extremely rare, extinct in the wild and nearly impossible to find in the market. I think the common name is: Monterrey Molly


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I love watching these things develop.
Wish mine would take off already.
Can;t wait to see this thing planted


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Eldachleich said:


> I love watching these things develop.
> Wish mine would take off already.
> Can;t wait to see this thing planted


You and me both! :icon_smil


----------



## Robotponys (Sep 7, 2011)

FisheriesOmen said:


> Ya that fish is extremely rare, extinct in the wild and nearly impossible to find in the market. I think the common name is: Monterrey Molly


That sucks! Look up Monterrey Molly fish or Monterrey platyfish. here's a male female pair, not the prettiest fish out there...


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

I like them. I more of a man of shap and features rather than color, and I love the kind of fat guppy look


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

youre not going to keep those in your bowl are you? also your bowl is really 4 gallons? i thought it looked like one of mine which is barely 2 gallons.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Newman said:


> youre not going to keep those in your bowl are you? also your bowl is really 4 gallons? i thought it looked like one of mine which is barely 2 gallons.


Haha. No i will most definatley not keep these in my bowl. I was thinking of keeping one later on in like a 20g long. (i don't even like keeping bettas in tanks under 5g).


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry for the long wait I'm still waiting for jdm to get on he hasn't been on since the 28th of dec. and he said he could give me some plants :/ I might just buy some on here or at my local LFS


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

what do you need? i have some taiwan moss ready.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Newman said:


> what do you need? i have some taiwan moss ready.


I'm good he's finally gotten on so I should be getting them this weekend


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

I was seeing what peoples' opinions were about just taking like 1 plant (like some sort of moss, java fern, crypt etc.) and placing it in that glass cube i had(look back near begining of forum). Any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Or would this work? It's a Critter Carrier that I had lyin around


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

crap well the glass cube has a leak somewhere :/ all i know is its the slightest little leak and it takes an hour for 1 droplet to accumulate...Is there a quick and easy fix to this w/o using silicone? Would suck if i had to scrap it because of a near non-existent leak :/


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

IT HAS LIFE!!!! jdm wasn't responding so out of impulse i went to my LFS, A Wet Pet, and went their expecting just one or two plants to tide me until jdm responded. But even better here is what i got  and these plants and i have a bond :agree: i walked to the LFS and back in the freezing cold(I insulated the plants with a towel inside a insulated lunch bag ) and took a total of 1 hour to get these little guys(not really little for some ).

Here are the bags...pretty awesome pajamas eh? :hihi:








Holy Green batman! sorry spider plant (named Captain Sparkelz) you gotta scooch, you've been too spoiled  








The DW was the little un-expected miracle:icon_surp. Solved my plant problem, my DW problem, and my attaching moss onto an object problem. Thank you Greg for having this in stock 
















Greg also generously gave me 2 of these baby amazons for only 3$ since he wasn't sure how well they'd do under low-light (the original price for a plant was 4.50 and 2 was 9.50 saved 6.50 :hihi: ). And yes i know these things get big..but there in pretty rough shape after my very first attempt to plant aquatic plants :icon_redf (I'm suprised i didn't totally demolish this one)








Here is the second one...this one i planted too far left and had to re-plant it on the right side to fit the DW...poor little guy lol :icon_lol::iamwithst I'll have to nurse him back to health.
































Someone is gonna have to take away my camera lol :tongue: :hihi:
Please leave feedback now that there's stuff living in here now :O


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Its day 0 and i already need to trim it ....and newman to answer your question about how many gallons it is, it is indeed 4gal, took about 3 and 1/4th gallons after adding the plants, DW and substrate.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

hey your bowl looks awesome for shrimps especially with all that moss....just don't toss any in there until you are fully cycled....0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, 0 nitrate......with a bowl there will be a lot less room for error because the plants are your filter....good luck!

What shrimp are you thinking of putting in?

PS: If those swords don't survive, which they might not...try a crypt...maybe some vals.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks. Ya I think they might not be swords because they don't have a grass-like leaf shape which is good cause I don't have space for swords  I am guessing cherries like everyone else..unless there is another easy to breed/care for shrimp. And I am in no rush for shrimp so I'm not too worried about adding shrimp too soon. I am definitely gonna have to trim the moss and maybe re-attach some back to the wood.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

There's no reason IMO to buy cherries these days since Fire Reds are comparable in price and look 10X better.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Do they have the same care requirements? I don't know I kinda like the translucence of the Cherry shrimp though :/

EDIT:I really wish chocolate crystal shrimp were easy to care for


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Well this is Impulse buy part dos....I got a banana plant , I know most people don't think they work well with aquascapes but i think it looks really good in my bowl and once the leafs surface they'll contrast with my future floating plant(s). Its in pretty rough shape but i felt like rescuing it  Oh and i trimmed my bowl so the moss isn't all over the tank. I might have to redo the string because theirs wasn't real well done.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

looks like a cool start!
you do need another type of moss though. may i suggest peacock moss? it looks very good. Personally i am going to get some after i grow out and sell my taiwan moss.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

I was kind of thinking of adding fissedens although I love all the moss  I'm deciding between flame, peacock, Taiwan, fissedens and Xmas


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

i recently got christmas moss...let me tell you. I've been growing it for a few months now and it looks nothing like what i want it to. it barely has the pinnate behavior that i like. Xmas moss sucks tbh...its all about peacock moss. that moss is exactly what i was thinking about whenever i heard about Xmas moss. but i guess i was wrong and mistook one moss for another.

bottom line, dont get Xmas moss. its ordinary looking.

I might get fissdens instead of peacock though... those twoare my favorite mosses because i think they look the best. Taiwan is really nice, but it has nothing on peacock moss lol.

I already have flame. still trying to grow that out. maybe it will replace my taiwan moss. my plan is to grow a bunch of taiwan, then sell it all and replace with my flame moss or get peacock or fissidens instead...too many good choices. Which do you think is highest in demand right now? is it still fissidens?


----------



## skindy (Jan 30, 2012)

What a cute little banana plant! I love those little guys. I have one in my 10g tank that balances out my anubias. It used to have one tiny leaf on it and now there are three. Good luck with your 'nana!


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

skindy said:


> What a cute little banana plant! I love those little guys. I have one in my 10g tank that balances out my anubias. It used to have one tiny leaf on it and now there are three. Good luck with your 'nana!


Glad you like it! The plant profile reviews on it were kinda bad but I think their unique  and it really fits with the look I'm going for


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Newman I agree about the Xmas moss it seems more of a good moss to stretch out and fill empty space. Taiwan moss doesn't really seem that special to me so it's down to fissidens, flame and peacock.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

FisheriesOmen said:


> Newman I agree about the Xmas moss it seems more of a good moss to stretch out and fill empty space. Taiwan moss doesn't really seem that special to me so it's down to fissidens, flame and peacock.


The bowl looks good. Keep it up.

Flame and Peacock moss are great in small bowls. The peacock will spread really fast though. It looks nice when it does though, but I think Flame looks better.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

This is a true sign of my addiction atm....i thought i'd experiment with it.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Interested to see how the banana plant will come out, mine quickly overtook the tank and I had to take it outside :/


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Well I'll consider myself lucky if it grows that well


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

O.k. I took almost everyone's advice of replacing the java with different moss so I pulled out the large chunk of it that was poorly tied on there. [STRIKE]Will update this post with pictures in a little bit.[/STRIKE] Here it is.










I know there's still a lot of loose strands which i like  I want to make this look like it was a section of a river which doesn't just have moss growing of DW.(no matter how i direct the light i still get a nasty glare :/)








Here is the moss I'm gonna save it for later I'm thinking of turning that container into a moss "lawn", I think that would look nice and i think it's getting enough light off the other light.

EDIT: I've narrowed it down to either Fissiden or Flame moss


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Impulse Buy number drei (just gonna start using all languages for my impulse buys ).

I just felt like getting some plants so to the left is Mondo Grass(according to the LFS employee who searched it up). and to the right, yes, it is indeed betta bulbs a.k.a. aponogeton (just cause i felt like experimenting).








here are where i placed all the bulbs and yes i trimmed off all the leaves of the 'nana plant because they were all dead ;_; so hopefully it will grow fresh new ones 
























Here's the Mondo Grass which i know nothing about except it is really big......








I still suck at planting -.- (oh and it was 1 plant put i accidentally broke the runner connecting them....derp :/)
















Found this little plant floating on the surface. I saw bigger ones of these at the store. Maybe a clipping? We'll see how it turns out. Forgot what it was called it was *something* grass i think.









Maybe i should change the name of this topic "Impulse Bowl" <('.'<)


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Crap...Just read a description of Mondo Grass....fml -.-
EDIT: I was browsing the plant profiles and there are a lot of plants that look a lot more similar to this than mondo grass does...there might be hope! If you know for sure what it is please let me know.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Yah Mondo grass will survive for a few months but with little to no growth and eventually die lol.
And I tihnk it is mondo


----------



## muntwo (Sep 6, 2011)

FisheriesOmen said:


> Crap...Just read a description of Mondo Grass....fml -.-
> EDIT: I was browsing the plant profiles and there are a lot of plants that look a lot more similar to this than mondo grass does...there might be hope! If you know for sure what it is please let me know.


definitely mondo grass.

+1 "Yah Mondo grass will survive for a few months but with little to no growth and eventually die lol."


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

;_; all well its too big for mt to fit in there anyways.....I wish my LFS had a better variety of plants :/


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm just gonna save up to buy something from someone on this forum. I think h4n is willing to sell me something..


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Well Guess who was watching me angrily pull out the mondo grass... first time he's ever been out since the begining of winter.

Also here is my Nano Lagoon because why not








I see you Leonardo


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Leonard the Leo. Love it.:biggrin: What plants are you looking for? Shoot me a PM maybe I can help out.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks  is there any other way of payment w/o paypals? I'm still 2 years away from being 18 to get one...
And what plants would you suggest? Obviously I'm a bit off from my original plan in the beginning lol


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

With the moss I decided on a middle of the road choice of getting both! Flame looks like a nice "fluffy" moss to use closer to the bottom of the DW and the fissedens looks great as either a mat or closer to the top of the DW. I'll definatley be removing some of my impulse plants to make room


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

if you grow nice fissidens, let me know when you have extra because i am interested.


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

Leonardo is pretty groovy!


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Newman said:


> if you grow nice fissidens, let me know when you have extra because i am interested.


Will do.  might have to do a plant swap if that ever happens :icon_idea :hihi:


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

CrazyCatPeekin said:


> Leonardo is pretty groovy!


Haha thanks. Actually don't know his/her gender yet :icon_redf if its a girl it will be leonarda :hihi:


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

Hehe...we have a leopard gecko named Gordon. We don't know his gender either...he's still too young.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

I just am too lazy to check lol and [STRIKE]he/her[/STRIKE] it hasn't been handled much yet so i don't wanna put [STRIKE]him[/STRIKE]it on [STRIKE]his[/STRIKE]its back


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Beware, this is a Crap ton of pictures inc. I'll describe my 2 hour adventure as the pics go along.
Hm...there feels like I could do more with this thing...









How bout water-logging Leonardo's old log! (sorry Leonardo but it was too big for your terrarium :/)








Hm...doesn't fit lets try something else....

Duh! a Java lawn! To keep some of my cherry shrimp(I always get too far ahead of myself -.-)








We be rollin now :hihi:

Setting this up on my bed like a total baller :hihi:









Manny the Manatee says "Hi" Thumb of approval---> roud:









Need somethin' to weigh down the mesh...an old a** rock perfect! roud:









Time to cut this mesh to size. Attempt 1...fail









Attempt 8...Success! roud:









I tried weaving the moss in the mesh like I've seen Xenxes do...Then I decided..I never passed knitting so a pull the moss into a loose mat and FWAP goes the mesh on top. like a pro roud:









Success at laziness roud:








I pray that the moss reaches upwards through the moss....I'm not counting on it though.

What a ballin' weight!









Didn't work as planned...surprise surprise...so OAR(you know what that stands for ) #deux (told you I was gonna use every language for the #'s).








Hope the moss beneath the rocks gets enough light it'd be a cool effect for moss to come from underneath the rock. 

Time to soak that wood! (my parents will never know )








Found out the warm water was actually dissolving the trash bin....:iamwithst surprise surprise.... now what...

Back into the tank it goes! Now I really hope the moss gets enough light. 

















And back goes the disgrace to plant-kind the mondo grass 









Wish me luck! I'm gonna need it......


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

FisheriesOmen said:


> Thanks  is there any other way of payment w/o paypals? I'm still 2 years away from being 18 to get one...
> And what plants would you suggest? Obviously I'm a bit off from my original plan in the beginning lol


We can figure something out. I have 3 types of low growing plants at the moment. DHG, HC, and Glosso, and am trying to get my DHG 'Belem' to take off. Not to mention, a few crypts and other odds and ends. Let me know.

As for the wood, boil that bad boy for about 20 min then dunk it in cold water. Boil for 20 min, and dunk, boi...... you get the idea. A few hours and lots of water later it should be good to go.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

cableguy69846 said:


> We can figure something out. I have 3 types of low growing plants at the moment. DHG, HC, and Glosso, and am trying to get my DHG 'Belem' to take off. Not to mention, a few crypts and other odds and ends. Let me know.
> 
> As for the wood, boil that bad boy for about 20 min then dunk it in cold water. Boil for 20 min, and dunk, boi...... you get the idea. A few hours and lots of water later it should be good to go.


Thanks, I'll have to wait a few days to see if jdm68 pulls through this time. He's offering some stargrass,HC and a couple other plants for $10 and a 2x2 mat of fissidens for $10. So Newman if this works out I'll have some fissidens to trade with you once they grow. <----(getting ahead of myself again -.-)

EDIT: and how do I boil it? I don't really have anything large enough to boil it in 0.0


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

O.K. well I just did some early tweezer harass on the left over java moss (If you play sc2 you understand ) to help clear it up for my, hopefully, soon-to-be 2x2 fissiden mat, and because it was kind of tangling with my other plants (see previous pictures).










This area had tons of loose moss just chillin' out there.









No more tangling! yay! Didn't realize how much better my bowl was going to look with the touch up. roud:








(still have a good amount to go still though)


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

FisheriesOmen said:


> Thanks, I'll have to wait a few days to see if jdm68 pulls through this time. He's offering some stargrass,HC and a couple other plants for $10 and a 2x2 mat of fissidens for $10. So Newman if this works out I'll have some fissidens to trade with you once they grow. <----(getting ahead of myself again -.-)
> 
> EDIT: *and how do I boil it? I don't really have anything large enough to boil it in *0.0


You can do one end at a time if you need to. I have done that, and it works pretty well. You boil it in a big pot for 20 minutes, then dunk it in the coldest water you can find for a few minutes. Then, boil and dunk, boil and dunk. It may take a few hours, but it makes the wood sink way faster then just letting it do it naturally. Especially with wood as dry as the stuff that is usually in a reptile tank.:thumbsup:


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the advice cableguy  if i ever decide not to be lazy then I'll have to try it that way 

K, well I'm happy to say that my 'nana plant is growing a new leaf!  So that must mean everything is going well in my tank roud: (you get a great close up of the dirty glass :hihi:


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

K, I finally got my plants  jdm68 was a great guy and gave me tons of llants(a little too many lol).


































I hope this java fern plantlet doesn't die...it was my first time tieing something to DW. ;_;
























Lots of left overs 0.0 will probably try to plant some more of those tomorrow. 








The HC was a lot taller than i suspected.
And can someone please tell me how to plant.....I have done terrible jobs and the soil is all mixed up now with some of the potting soil above the gravel...


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

tweezers are your friend. 

and DSM would have totally been worth it in my opinion. I guess too late now... unless you have a holding tank...


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Dsm?


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Quick update. Everything is doing fine the nana plant is experiencing a little STN(slow tissue necrosis).


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

FisheriesOmen said:


> Dsm?


Dry start method


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

It has been a really long time since I posted and oh my god looking at my previous pics my plants have exploded! Only problem is that the lamp is too damn high!(lol no it's not tall enough but i had to do that). I will be buying a new lamp...actually I might do it this weekend 

Haven't really touched my bowl at all, want it to have a "natural" look a.k.a. Im lazy roud:








The red lotus is doing great considering how well I molested him putting him in the soil.....









Probably the least successful so far is the banana plant, hoping it gets better when I get a new lamp because the entire front of the bowl was getting shaded by DW. But it is constantly making new leaves so it has no intention of going in the trash 









Probably the most successful was all the plants in the back (ironically the ones getting the most light hmmmmmm >.>)









Duckweed and Red Roots doing good but the red Roots keep sinking on one side which makes it look derpy, but then again...my whole bowl is derpy -.-'

















haha. well still don't know what to do with fissidens...:/ to me they don't look big enough yet to cut off and attach to DW but if you think they are let me know...so now they are with my floaters  kinda funny, air bubbles formed under the mat so it floats..just wanna make sure my most precious little baby gets enough light. :icon_roll









I am not sure what this is but I'm assuming it is the little bits of java moss that was left in there growing? Also been finding a couple snails in the tank, not that big a deal, i'm sure the shrimp will appreciate the snacks I left as a home coming present.









I am now back in the zone so I will now start posting more regularly.

Oh and I thought this was such a sweet shot of my shrimp goby pair (actually 2 goby 1 shrimp pair). which is really hard cause that goby was the newer one and rarely comes out except in the evening for feeding.








Oh and the shrimp turned my tank into a sand dune with a bunch of mounds everywhere


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

the garbage in the bowl looks like algae lol. the bowl looks natural and great 
thats not a red lotus, its some sort of red stem plant. lotus has different leaves - shaped like water lily.


----------



## malady (Apr 6, 2012)

thats some nice micro with them tweezers lmao

now step up your macroo game


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

I wish that was good micro -.-
anyone know if i should take the DW out to attach the fissidens?


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Well my dad already had a work lamp he wasn't using and it works out perfectly!(and you hardly notice it! :O )  Also moved the fissidens to a Critter Carrier since having it float on the surface of the bowl wasn't working out for me and this way I can keep better track of it's growth and the eventual selling of it. Also does a 60watt floodlight(i think) work for mosses or do I need to run to ACE tomorrow to get a bulb.

















Also did a water change and it is so much clearer! I looked in the bucket i drained the water in and it was a brown tea color so I'm glad I did my very first WC on this thing might help increase light in the bowl.









And here is the Fissiden tank(if you can call it that) and a random floating piece of wood I snatched while in Duluth over spring break(dang thing is too light  ).

















(can see the new white-board calender i bought to help organize what pet-care i need to do each day)


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

a 60watt is far to much for a bowl. just get a 11W-13W CFL of around 5000K or simply daylight.

you can take out the DW to tie on the fissidens.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm afraid if i take the DW out the whole bowl will go to hell.... and probably for nothing too cause I'd probably fail at tying it to the DW.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

why, is the dw buried in the substrate?


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

K, well actually I just decided to super glue a little piece of it onto the DW to see how it works out. Also I took out the Banana Plant and put it with the fissidens, goo thing too when I started to pull it out a ton of almost glue-like algae got pulled with it and was able to dispose of that, which cleared up a section of the tank greatly. will have to post pics later.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Well today I walked to ACE (the helpful place ) and got another light bulb for the moss grow-out tank and actually found this old reptile spot light I had lying around and then placed it on the rack above, which worked out perfect considering CFLs don't do well with dimming lamps such as my old one (this also means a lot of escaped light which gives me an excuse to buy ANOTHER grow-out tank  ) ,along with super gluing a piece of moss the DW to see how it'd do.

























It's I Spy....can you find the fissiden...or the algae?


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Well I decided to just test the stability. there's plenty of algae for this little guy to eat and actually I think the mini invasive snails have helped the tank cycle otherwise I don't know how algae came about in the first place. I got this guy at the LFS and all it said was "algae-eater shrimp" so I suspected an Amano. But apparently it has some red and black(probably organs). It doesn't seem like a cherry shrimp but not an Amano that's for sure. If you know what it is let me know. But the worst scenario I can think of is that the tank isn't ready, ammonia spikes, shrimp dies, and lots of algae...which I'm prepared for. I'm guessing bi-weekly WCs of 50% will do?
























Oh and Newman if this IS a cherry I'm still gonna need some culls from you (gotta add new blood to my non-existent population! roud


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

The shrimp is in the bowl and is hanging on to the DW for dear life.


----------



## Drift Monkey (Mar 26, 2012)

Sure looks like a cherry shrimp to me


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

ok. guess it makes sense...considering when I asked for the "Amano shrimp" she was like "oh the cherry?" I just thought she had her shrimp mixed up


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

lol yes a male cherry shrimp there.
Mine are growing up quite nicely. I am going to have a whole bunch for you soon. we'll have to decide on a price but i will try to be very fair since these will be regular grade cherries, and i'll also include many extra baby shrimp too that are not as red as my PFRs. 

I am getting a 20gal long tank for them soon, and once that's done I can finally take good pics of them for you and we can do the sale. Tell me about how many you will need.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Don't forget I ordered "extra crappy" 

Quick Update: I think the shrimp died with the massive 80 degree weather up here or ammonia idk which. On the bright side the plants must be soaking up all those nutrients that the cherry produced cause they are growing constantly (at least most of them). I have had to make my critter carrier into a trimmings bowl and even the trimmings in there are getting too big and need a trimming ;_; 
Algae is quite prominent in the bowl due to my laziness, but I got a lot of major projects coming my way for school so there hasn't been much time.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

a weekly water change will keep your bowl healthy at the start. hopefully youll be ready for shrimp in a week or two. i should be ready to sell by then


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Did a water Change today and realized how yellow the water was. Also scrapped off some of the algae. I am gonna start getting into the habit of weekly WC to keep the water clear to maximize light in the bowl.

I think I'm gonna be trading some plant trimmings and coral frags w/my LFS to get a small 5.5g tank to replace the critter carrier I currently have.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Little Update:
-All the large plants are taking steroids and refuse to stop....
-Moved the fissiden mat to a little plastic container to hopefully monitor how well it grows and keep algae from molesting it for the time being.
-Removed a mass of algae, hoping this gives the plants the upper hand on the battle for nutrients.
-I have come to realization of to let the steroid takers grow out and shade the tank to conquer the algae until my floaters get their act together.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i like my fissidens but it can be a really slow grower and likes cooler temps or what i have seems to. once it starts growing it will take off though. the bowl looks great. keep up the good work


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

O.k. well I'm slowly coming to the realization that a completely screwed this thing up. Starting from the moment I planted my first plants everything went to hell..... There is a thing top-layer of potting soil the got to the surface through my crappy planting, The DW seems a little bit too big, I have almost 0 moss on my DW and the little scraps poorly glued on there are smothered in algae, and the hc at the bottom looks like ****, and my red root floaters keep loosing their roots which in turn just float around in the water columm. Only thing going right in my eyes are the Red Ludwigia and Stargrass.


I might just botch the HC and just cover the tank in Red Lud. and StarGrass.

If anyone has any suggestions it would be greatly appreciated. Otherwise I'm thinking of tearing it down...


----------



## 49833 (Nov 30, 2011)

The awesome thing about these bowls is that you can always just empty it, and redo it until you get the perfect results.

I redid mine 4 times before I finally used a very small gravel versus sand. I found that the small gravel was much more forgiving than sand when it came to disturbing the potting soil. 

I shifted the potting soil, put the desired dry amount in the bottom, then moistened it and made a slightly muddy mixture, then put a thin layer of gravel, planted, then put more gravel around the plants to avoid getting any soil on the top of the gravel.

Also, I feel like when I removed the drift wood my bowl was able to move to a whole new level. The driftwood was a huge source of trouble from altering the water chemistry, leaching, algae etc. Better to just get rid of it now. Your plants will be so thick and tall that your shrimp will have plenty of extra vertical space anyway. The wood is just taking up valuable growing space for extra plants.

So I simplified it and removed it all, planted only plants and now my bowl is going super strong and looks great.

I think your bowl looks great, but if your not happy with it, then just redo it.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm probably getting rid of the DW. But I might just wait till I get a 5.5g that I have been planning on to put it in. Once that is out of the way though I can just drain the bowl down and then pour in some more gravel and just finger it around the bowl...hopefully that'll work.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Update:

BYE BYE DRIFTWOOD









Look at all the extra space now....so nice

























Filled in the gap with the fissiden mat and a bunch of trimmings off the surrounding plants.

























No wonder I was getting so much algae......with that DW in there I thought I had a bunch of plants in there but the thing is nearly empty!


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Well I went to my LFS and grabbed 3 cherry shrimp Juvies, without the DW I should be able to monitor them better. I'm currently drip acclimating them.


----------



## 49833 (Nov 30, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes, This works a lot better. Released the shrimp into the tank and....now their gone >.<
Also one of them seemed like it had more a a dark blue tint rather than red.

I've been thinking of taking some small, smooth rocks and make a little area in the middle for them and attach moss onto them....I've seem people do this on large rocks but never small ones.....challenge accepted


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Muahaha caught them in the act of chillin'

They all seem to be quite comfortable and are already eating algae.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Omg....that it ssoooo grainy -.-


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Shrimp are all eating away....I think they teleport cause I never see them move yet they are always in different locations each time....


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Derp Post.........derp


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

what do you have there? two males and a female?


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

2 juvies and an adult(unkown) according to the retailer

I've also noticed that without that DW my tank hasn't had any algae since then......I love it, and to anyone starting a shrimp bowl I would highly suggest resisting the urge for shrimp till a good few months in to the bowl's cycle, I haven't had to change the water at all....just top-offs, thank god for me just forgetting about my bowl for the past like 3-4 months lol


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

i am going to have some shrimp for you after the 19th like you said


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

If I have any money after then :help::icon_lol:


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

well i am going to lower the price and give you fewer shrimp too, so you can afford it.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Well here's an Update:

Just got back home after the weekend and something screwy happened in what seems like only my room :/

Got back and saw that both the LEDs to my 10g reef and my bulb to my 4g bowl were out. So something screwed the timers but it hadn't been a power-outage so I don't know what happened. I currently have both lights on manual mode and no lights looks like it took a toll on my bowl....The plants have gone insane but I don't see any shrimp....

Gonna have to start it over again....Luckily got $55 over the weekend so more shrimp shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, I decided I hate my current aquascape.....all it is is a jumble of plants that look nearly identical and the stargrass for some reason is decaying(also I realized I like the narrower plants more like Vals, DHG ect.)....I have a shipment of fissidens and weeping moss that is going to pretty much completely take place of the Red Ludwigia and the StarGrass. Luckily I still have only 1 shrimp so my bowl shouldn't go to complete hell.

Here's the before picture:









and here's after a MASSIVE trim. (don't want to completely eradicate it until the moss arrives).









and this is the best picture of the Cherry Shrimp that I named Fluffy.








I swear this shrimp has a bond with me because each day right before the lights turn off at about 10:00pm when I'm going to bed he goes up to the front part of the glass (front from my bed's perspective), and just chills there and has a snack as he watches me fall asleep....


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

lol looks like this shrimp is your guardian angel... cute, wish i had a shrimps looking after me when i am going to sleep.


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

The bowl looks nice man, I can't wait to see the rescape. Gona add any wood or rock?


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

hope so, probably rocks until I can get some water logged DW.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, when life gives you lemons make lemonade...or in this case when life gives you DW w/bird crap you shatter it into smaller pieces xD

Just got my moss today from Scipio and they are AMAZING I attached some to my DW shards and placed them in my bowl....only problem is I'm out of space for the other moss atm until I get the Cholla Wood I ordered, now I really need to sell my plants......


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

well Packaged...by that I mean it was a pain to get open(which is a good thing right?).

















Getting closer and closer to my finished scape....
1 rock has all weeping moss and the other has mostly weeping moss and a little fissidens.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

i am liking that moss!


----------



## AaronMB (May 9, 2012)

Newman said:


> i am liking that moss!


Agreed.

Been watching for a while - the bowl looks great, 'Omen.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Well it finally happened, I tried to take some stargrass out and it pulled the entire soil with it. In an act of rage I drained it, took everything out and am preparing to sell all my plants (except the moss and HC). I'm soaking the bowl in vinegar atm and once it's clean I don't know what I'll do....Maybe I'll dry start it for a little while but who knows...I currently have all things moss in my 2.5g. 

Thanks to everyone who has followed the progress and hopefully you got something out of my failure.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Thread don't stop, nor do tanks. Keep at both and good luck!


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

K, Well I'm transforming my bust of a bowl into a pure moss utopia for shrimp.....no trimming......going to let the moss grow however and where ever it wants.

Current Moss:
Java Moss
Weeping Moss
Fissidens

Future Plans:
Peacock Moss
Round Pellia
___________
_________


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

should be good as long as the substrate got established and the bowl gets around 6 hours of light per day for good photosynthetic activity (which will help clean the water).

once the shrimp are in remember to do weekly water changes of maybe around 30% and test the water weekly to make sure theres no ammonia or nitrite.

uncycled bowls can be annoying. hopefully yours if fine by now.
even if it turns out to be not completely cycled, you can still remedy the problem by doing large weekly water changes, or when needed to keep ammonia and/or nitrite very very low.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Haven't posted in a while but I added some Black Sand and shrimps arrived about a week ago.
Haven't been able to take any good pics of the shrimp since they all love to hide under all that Moss and Wood.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Shrimp are all doing fine, or at least I'm assuming so. . . all of them constantly hide in the moss but that's fine as long as their happy. Did a 60% WC today. This guy finally decided to show off his beautiful colors, was suppose to be a cull from Newman but this guy is like PFR red, looks amazing. 
I'm really curious to see how the babies turn out in this bowl cause I have nearly completely transparent shrimp and I have this guy (and everything in-between). Probably gonna eventually sell Shrimp Packages that contain Deep Red Shrimp and Culls so people can take their shot at genetics 

























I spy with my little eye something. . . . Red










Big thanks to Newman, If you want shrimp definitely check out Newman's and who knows you might get lucky and order Culls and get a PFR 

(and seriously can someone teach me how to use a camera all my photos look like crap. . . . . doesn't do this shrimp justice).


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

lol nice one! i think that one was a female.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Newman said:


> lol nice one! i think that one was a female.


That'd be great if it was a female, hope she gets berried soon.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

This is my 2nd time feeding the shrimp Algae Waffers, first attempt wasn't very successful.....I gave them 1 (which was too large for them) and it was pretty much the day of or after they arrived in shipping so not many, if any, ate anything off it. This time there were 4 takers out of the about 9-12 shrimp in there.
One of the takers was the berried female that my shipment came with and another was the PFR I got.
(Berried Female is giant one on top of food and the PFR is the one half under a rock) Also their reflections on the bowl in the picture is hilarious 
























Also I think the PFR is berried 
(this pic was before she got berried, but had taken it before my trip and it actually turned out good!)


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

My RCS don't care much for algae wafers. I find that they love Shirakura food. Just one bag lasts forever. I'm also trying out Replashy, and they seem to really like it, as well. So far, testing Shirakura and Replashy together has shown them to prefer the Shirakura the most.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Ya I just got algae waffers cause they're cheap and they have them at Petco. Also I'm having a hard time telling if there is enough natural algae for them to eat or if I do need these waffers. Kind of sporadic feeding for the time being.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

they are looking good. that one may be sakura quality shrimp 
idk about PFR though.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't know what the difference is, I don't care though I'm happy with all my shrimp.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Berried Female that I got from Newman gave birth while I was camping and there are tons of tiny babies now....probably gonna have to sell some juvies or adults soon to make room for the babies. Will take pictures once I get back from a weekend family reunion -.- just can't stay home for long, can I?


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Haven't been on in a long time so it's only fair that there be an update....

















Moss has grow extremely well and I'll probably trim some tomorrow. Also there is an Unknown number of shrimp in there....there's just too much moss lol they all like to hide underneath the DW (which you can't see because it's covered in moss now). Hopefully the population eventually overflows to the point where they HAVE to reveal themselves...


----------



## Pearl2011 (Jul 8, 2012)

How many gallons is the bowl? That moss is so neat!! I want to do live plant in a two gallon betta tank now, only I dont have anything to attach moss to.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

It is about 3-4 gallons (12 inch diameter bowl).


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Did the root feeders never take off? Moss only? You should get some steps, or a crypt put in to take some nutrients out of the soil.

Everytime I see your title I'm hungry for ramen :/


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

lol, well I can't put in any root feeders cause I don't have the correct soil for them (just sand).


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

sweet moss. just trim a little to get it lower and it will look like a lawn.


----------



## 99RedSi (Jul 31, 2005)

Love my cherry red shrimp, FisheriesOmen - thank you so much! They are growing quickly


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

FisheriesOmen said:


> lol, well I can't put in any root feeders cause I don't have the correct soil for them (just sand).


Sand works just fine for pretty much any plant you might like to add. Plant debris from your moss, leftover food and shrimp poo will help provide nutrients and it's simple enough to add low level ferts if needed. With something more to climb on, you'd likely see your shrimp more often too. Mine are forever marching along the driftwood branch or clinging upside down to the floaters picking thru the roots for food.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Well the bowl is currently empty but starting Monday, the bowl will be revived and this time On my desk at school. Will be starting it with a Dry Start and will contain babies of the 6 Blue Velvets getting shipped out by Speedie today 

Carpet plant will be hydroctyle curtosy of H4n. Now that I am getting the Reef side of this hobby settled down its time to kick this side into gear.


----------

